
Seriously, don't use icon fonts - acconrad
http://blog.cloudfour.com/seriously-dont-use-icon-fonts/
======
joshstrange
So the Opera Mini argument doesn't ring particularly true and looking deeper
it appears that while it DOES rival iOS Safari worldwide it it used almost
only in Africa. As far as screen readers go honestly trying to fully support
these is nearly impossible IMHO.

I'm not trying to say that Africa/Screen readers/etc don't matter but unless
you are a massive international company I can't see supporting this being a
good use of time. Most startups are barely making it by as is and it's a much
better idea to support the majority of users.

I'm really sorry if I'm coming across as harsh but trying to support screen
readers feels like a never ending battle and unless you are doing business in
Africa, Opera Mini doesn't matter. SVG might be better or just as good as icon
fonts but icon fonts are BY FAR easier to use at this point. If you want to
make a difference then produce a better/easier way to handle it instead of
acting like icon fonts are pure evil.

